# EasyTprinter



## hira (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, does someone know the new adress of this company?
EasyTprinter
1220 W Alameda Dr
Ste 112
Tempe, AZ 85282
He moved from there.
thank you


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

hira said:


> Hi everyone, does someone know the new adress of this company?
> EasyTprinter
> 1220 W Alameda Dr
> Ste 112
> ...


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t225205-2.html#post1731993

Another member said they sell under the name "value dtg" on ebay now, that they got the easy t voice mail after hours at the number listed on ebay. 

Value dtg Printer R2880 and Flatbed Digital Printer | eBay

The company that previously fabricated the easy t is also on ebay under the name "mesa prints" member name thermoplasticspecialistinc also out of Arizona, looks like they parted ways and the fabricator markets his own dtg now.

Flatbed Platform Printer Tee Shirt Printer dtg Tiles Plaques PCB Mesaprints | eBay


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

is it worth buying this mesa prints machine at all? small quantity prints not a busy shop. any recommendations


----------

